# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  [Computex 2015] Tổng hợp card đồ họa và card âm thanh ASUS xuất hiện tại Computex 2015

## thethitotiu

​*strix gtx 980 ti*


​strix gtx 980 ti là kết quả của sự lột xác về triết lý thiết kế card đồ họa của asus. chiếc card này sở hữu số nhân cuda 2816 cùng 6gb bộ nhớ vram gddr5, đặc biệt strix gtx 980 ti được trang bị bộ tản nhiệt mới directcu iii với các ống đồng siêu to có độ dày 10mm và 3 quạt làm mát - 3 chứ không phải 2 như ngày trước! các quạt làm mát này có các cánh quạt được phủ đen để tăng cường áp lực gió nhưng nếu card không tải nặng thì 3 quạt này sẽ không quay nữa theo nguyên lý hoạt động của công nghệ 0db quen thuộc của dòng strix.

ứng dụng ép xung gpu tweak cũng thay đổi như strix gtx 980 ti, nó có giao diện được thiết kế mang tính trực quang hơn, tích hợp thêm chức năng game booster để giải phóng nguồn tài nguyên hệ thống để tập trung nguồn này cho gaming chỉ với 1 click chuột. thêm nữa, bạn còn nhận được bản quyền 1 năm ứng dụng chia sẻ video gaming trực tuyến xsplit miễn phí vốn được bán trên thị trường với giá $99!



​các hãng chuyên sản xuất tản nhiệt như ek, bitspower và thermaltake cũng có các bộ block tản nhiệt nước được thiết kế đặc biệt chỉ dành riêng cho chiếc card khủng này.


​miếng backplate dập kim loại trên strix gtx 980 ti có đường nét thiết kế khá giống với miếng backplate fortifier thường gặp trên các bo mạch chủ sabertooth, và được asus gọi là gpu fortifier có công dụng tăng cường áp lực lên bo mạch pcb giúp card không bị cong theo thời gian.

strix gtx 980 ti được sản xuất theo tiến trình mới được gọi là auto-extreme, tiến trình này sẽ tự động hóa toàn bộ khâu sản xuất card để đảm bảo tính toàn vẹn và độ tin cậy. giờ đây bo mạch pcb của strix gtx 980 ti đã không còn những chân kim lòi lên như ngày trước khiến bo mạch pcb của nó trở nên phẳng và đẹp hơn.




​*strix raid dlx*

tại sao chúng ta lại cần card âm thanh rời vào thời điểm này? đối với những người mới chơi, nghĩ sao nếu chúng ta bắt đầu chơi từ chiếc card âm thanh 7.1 có tỷ lệ snr (độ nhiễu trên tín hiệu) 124db, tần số và băng tần lần lượt là 192khz/24bit? chưa kể chiếc card này còn tích hợp cả bộ khuếch đại âm cho tai nghe, bộ khuếch đaị âm onboard (onboard op amp) và chế độ raid.




​*strix raid pro*

cả raid dlx và pro đều đi kèm với bộ điều khiển rời audio station, cho phép bạn có thể lựa chọn đường phát output, tăng giảm âm lượng nhanh, bật chế độ raid để tùy chỉnh chất lượng âm thanh theo nhu cầu, đặc biệt khi chơi game.

​*strix soar*

không có bộ điều khiển rời audio station, người dùng có thể điều chỉnh các thông số liên quan đến âm thanh trên strix soar thông qua phần mềm sonic studio, trong đó có các chức năng nổi bật như strix command loại bỏ tạp âm, sonic radar phát hiện kẻ thù thông qua tiếng bước chân và thông báo đến game thủ thông qua radar trên màn hình.

​_nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## fpicseo

*trả lời: [computex 2015] tổng hợp card đồ họa và card âm thanh asus xuất hiện tại computex 2015*

xét thiết kế 980 thì cải tiến hơn hẵn các dòng còn lại, nhưng mà hiệu năng và tiếng ồn của tải trọng vẫn chưa được kiểm chứng nhỉ

----------


## traihalinh

*trả lời: [computex 2015] tổng hợp card đồ họa và card âm thanh asus xuất hiện tại computex 2015*

strix raid chỉ hỗ trợ một vài game thôi đúng k v ?

----------


## datxanhmb81

*trả lời: [computex 2015] tổng hợp card đồ họa và card âm thanh asus xuất hiện tại computex 2015*

giá bao nhiu củ v - k dưới 10 rồi

----------


## chimoiminhem

*trả lời: [computex 2015] tổng hợp card đồ họa và card âm thanh asus xuất hiện tại computex 2015*

chất lừ, hóng review benmark nữa là tém

----------

